# NEVASA Voyage 20 ex-Greenock June 1966



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

A chap living nearby sailed as a school boy on this Atlantic Isles cruise. As a pupil of Hutcheson's Grammar ("Hutchie"), Glasgow, he is keen to know what other school travelled on that particular voyage.(Not a Glasgow Schools Charter) Any help would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tom,

Greenock Academy used to send regular groups on Dunera, Nevasa and Uganda. Unfortunately, I can't be certain that there was a group from the school on the particular voyage you are interested in. (Thumb)


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Ray,

The voyage in question was an "open" voyage with youngsters from various parts of Scotland, and north of England, from local authorities who did not take a whole, or part charter e.g Glasgow, Northumbria, Ayrshire.
Also some of the schools concerned were "independent, e.g. "Hutchy" Grammar.

Greenock Academy sailed with a whole ship charter to Renfrewshire, both on NEVASA, and on DUNERA (in earlier years)

I know the query is a long shot, but all official BI records seem to have long since been discarded.

Tom


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Tom.
Given your background, I had a notion that you would have been aware of the Greenock Academy parties!
Good luck with your query. (Thumb)


----------



## billymcclung (Jun 27, 2014)

*SS Nevasa*

I sailed on this ship when I was a Primary 6 pupil at Knoxland Primary School in Dumbarton. My mother won second prize (£500) on ‘Spot the Ball’ with the Evening Times earlier that year which gave us the funds which allowed me to go). The ship sailed from Greenock and traveled to Norway (Olden, Briksdal Glacier and Bergen’s), Denmark (Copenhagen) and the Shetland Isles during the 10 day trip. Accommodation was in bunk rooms. Little did I know that I would eventually go back to sea as an Assistant Purser with Ellerman City Liners and join my first ship in December 1973. I remained with them until I was made redundant in 1979 and took up a role as Purser with P & O Ferries, travelling between Stromness and Scrabster for 2 years before finally coming ashore.

I revisited the Nevasa route (almost) in July 2016 when my wife booked a surprise cruise with Fred Olsen (on board the Boudicca) from Greenock to Norway and The Orkneys to celebrate my 60th birthday. A tremendous cruise. 

Sigh, happy days!!


----------

